# How would you dispose of your corpse if you died?



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

If you died and had to do something with your corpse what would you do. e.g cremation, burial, launch coffin/remains into outer space, etc.


----------



## ComedicFish (Aug 5, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

I would build a huge memorial the size of Manhattan and place my body in the middle. My casket would be made out of gold, with large pillars five story's tall beaming around it. The pillow upon which I lay may head would be made out of fur from the endangered Amur Leopard.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

At the moment, I don't care what happens to my body after I die. I wouldn't mind being sprinkled into a body of water though. 
An aeroplane over the sea


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

Donate it to science.


----------



## NoIdeaWhatImDoing (Aug 6, 2013)

I am invincible. This question doesn't apply to me.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

I would place my body on cryonics to be preserved for as long as possible

My Will will consist of having someone resuscitate the body as soon as cryonics resuscitation technology is up to par 

Whoever revives me shall then be given an appropriate sum of Gold


----------



## ghenwa (Apr 10, 2012)

_If_ I died.

I have a choice? :tongue:


----------



## Holgrave (Oct 11, 2011)

I wouldn't do anything with it. I've told my family that I'd prefer to be cremated though, so I hope that they would do that.


----------



## Debaser (Jul 17, 2013)

Seriously? I always say freeze me or burn me, but don't put me underground. If cryogenic freezing is a sensible choice by the time I "die," that's definitely the way I want to go, so I can wake up again in the far distant future. If not, just cremate me. I've seen what happens to corpses after they've been buried. There's no way in hell I'm going to be bug food.


----------



## birdsintrees (Aug 20, 2012)

I'd personally choose a cremation as I find a grave site a waste of valuable space and I'll end up decomposed anyway. I do, however, plan to leave the choice to my partner or family in case I die before they do. Some people seem to prefer having a grave to go to in order to keep that memory vivid, or for whatever other reason. In that case, I'm dead.. what do I care.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

I was gonna say wood-chipper, but whatever man.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

I'll have my body halved and stuffed by a taxidermist. Placed on either side of a fireplace, I'd make a lovely pair. (And I'm sure I'll be very happy together.)


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

Cremation......then probably thrown in the trash.


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

Ashes in the ocean, the Bermuda Triangle to be exact because... why not?


----------



## Dewymorning (Nov 24, 2012)

If I died I wouldn't be doing anything with my body.

Unless it was the zombie apocolypse


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Definitely this






If not that, just throw my corpse into a ditch somewhere, really I don't care what happens, I doubt I'll be needing it.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

Classic funeral pyre, like my pagan ancestors before me.

As for trying to obtain immortality or preservation... have my reasons against it, least of all being it is not natural, and that no one should have immortality, ever. People that don't want to decay in the end of it all are just arrogant cowards after all. Let nature take it's course as it should. Yeah, really against seeking of immortality and forms of corpse preservation just so someone won't decay.


----------



## Husgark (Nov 14, 2012)

Launching my corpse into orbit around the earth sounds like a cool idea, so that's what I would do.


----------



## NullPointer (Aug 10, 2013)

So I have to dispose of my _own _body? Man, the Mafia's getting lazy these days.

I'd go for cremation if it's a natural death, but otherwise I should be buried. That way I can be exhumed later in case a murder investigation gets started.


----------



## Lust (Nov 13, 2012)

Cremation. It's the most efficient. The idea of rotting for a few years doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## JeaBBB (Sep 20, 2013)

I'd have my dead body used as fertilizer for some large tree.
I'd have friends plant that tree in front of either a mining company or a plastic factory.
The tomb should appear to be a tree with a tombstone in front of it saying:
"Under this tree lies Jeremy, that one dead guy who cared."
...with something else written at the bottom in smaller text:
"In your face."


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Donate what's needed and what you can. Cremate the rest. Donate to science and health principally, but if art finds some of what's left useful, go for it.


----------



## candiedViolet (Jun 23, 2013)

As cool as launching my coffin into space would be, I think I will stick with cremation. Or maybe I can launch my ashes into space!

I have a really intense (and irrational) fear of being buried alive, and the thought of spending the rest of eternity in a coffin just creeps me out, especially if my loved ones incorrectly assumed that I was dead. I would rather have my relatives deal with my neurotic nature and cremate me rather than put me underground for the rest of eternity.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Medical science, The Body Farm and donating the rest to a museum as modern art.


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

I would like to dig a traditional hole 2 by 6 feet, 6 feet deep (except it would be half full of water most of the time ) and when I die my family would roll me in and cover me up. Maybe plant an osage orange tree over me. I wouls like to be incorporated intothe toughest, most dense tree in the US. And it would not cost aything. My gold teeth would be theirs as a payment. In fifty years, teeth would be allthat was left, and they would slowly decay. Pickling a body is obscene.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

It won't matter since I'll be dead anyway, but I think being launched into space would be epic 


-ZDD


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Well first of all, I wouldn't dispose of my corpse, someone else would do it for me 

But anyway, donate any salvageable organs and cremate the rest. Burial is so expensive, space-wasting, and unnecessary. Plus if I am cremated, then I can follow my family around wherever they go, in urn form, or be scattered on the wind!


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

My body cremated and turned into a diamond, with the exception of my ball sac and penis preserved and turned into a bong.
Just kidding about the last part..


----------



## Savato (May 28, 2013)

Do something useful with it.
Donate the organs, donate the body to science or make food out of it.
As long as it would be useful, I wouldn't mind my corpse being used as furniture or whatever.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

This may be odd... but what I want while i'm living is a personal mausoleum with a sitting room and heavy stone door that I can visit (and get some enjoyment out of) while I'm alive.

Electricity and WiFi would rock.











(actually, having this be the entrance to my secret underground lair would be even better... )

hmmm...............




-ZDD


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't think I'll be able to do anything once I'm dead.

If others are willing to do shit though, they may cut out all of my organs and sell them. Turn my the rest of my body into rice and keep it for my offsprings wedding.


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

Cremation, but I want the ashes sprinkled in the river.


----------



## DarklyJoyful (Sep 27, 2013)

Default answer in my will (if I write one) = cremation or donation to science
Any friend that survives me can trump my default directions and do what they what with it.
And regarding the stealth question- yes, I expect to die.


----------



## Shadows10Girl (Aug 11, 2013)

Weeeeeelll my funeral would be at a beach, or better yet a lagoon!! And I would be laying in a boat (like those little fishing boats) filled with tropical flowers and my head would rest on a satin pillow and I'd wear a cheap but beautiful light pink lace dress then they would send me off to sea and an archer would aim a flaming arrow at the boat so I could burn at sea. That's why it had to be cheap, I don't want to burn something of high value! xD That way I can respect each element, my body won't come back as a zombie to eat my grand children, AND I could live through thousands of fish and explore the deepest depth of the ocean..
That or I could just get frozen in like a sexy, spy suit or whatever...


----------



## Shadows10Girl (Aug 11, 2013)

OR my body could be turned into a diamond THEN turned into a necklace to be passed down down my family.


----------



## Shadows10Girl (Aug 11, 2013)

Or if I was murdered my ashes would be turned into bullets so I could finalise my revenge.

Okay i'm done now...


----------



## Raain (Jan 3, 2012)

Freeze my body into a solid block of ice, then allow it to melt in the sun so I can evaporate into the air. Redirect sunlight by mirrors or place the ice on a heated surface to melt if necessary, but do not burn me or I'll come back to haunt you.


----------



## Kormoran (Mar 15, 2012)

I wouldn't dispose of it. I'd be dead. Obviously.

But I do hope that people would treat my corpse as if I were alive; like in Weekend at Bernie's.









_"Oh hai der!"_


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

If those are my only choices, I'd like an open casket funeral unless I am horribly mutilated, and I would like a traditional burial because the idea of cremation creeps me out, even though I know I would be dead and wouldn't feel it.

However, I would also be open to something like this:
http://www.peta.org/features/ingrid-newkirks-unique-will.aspx


----------



## Pastry Provider (Sep 22, 2013)

I want my ashes to be thrown at my enemies.


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm kind of indifferent. But if I am cremated I don't want my family or anyone to keep my ashes, just throw them into nature.


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

I want to be cremated and sprinkled in the ocean


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## Fantasy (Sep 28, 2013)

Well ideally I would like to get up and walk around, looking at reality however I have to say I would want my organs and anything else important donated to science and/or hospitals followed by cremation.


----------



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm planning on dying on barbiturates so I don't know how much of my organs are salvagable but I'm planning to die in the sea, literally on a boat and injecting high volumes of barbiturates and just dying on the deck. I'll probably get the people who injected the barbiturates to bury me in a place that only one person knows.


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Throw my coffin into black hole and tell everyone I never existed.

Just kidding, traditional burial, please.


----------



## JuneBugJay (Sep 29, 2013)

I would be dead so I wouldn't be able to dispose of my corpse.


----------



## Vulcao (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh, definitely (if possible, of course) in a creek or forest. Is there anything more poetic than this? It's practically merging with nature! So awesome. It be a lovely way to dispose of myself when I die.

But really, if this isn't possible, then dispose of it in any other way. It's not like I would know, right?


----------



## PolystyreneMan (Nov 2, 2011)

Pastry Provider said:


> I want my ashes to be thrown at my enemies.


I'd like to have made a bunch of pre-addressed envelopes, one to each member of congress, and have a friend parcel up some of my ashes in each envelope and mail them. 

A little thanks from me to each of them for a job well-done.:dry:


----------



## KaiteW (Oct 3, 2013)

I would think that it would be such a pretty ending to be sprinkled into the ocean :3


----------



## SynergeX (Oct 1, 2013)

I would like to be burn't and then kept by someone.

Or frozen and brought back to life one day when it might be possible; assuming souls don't exist and my mind will suffice


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

Anybody who wants some of my ashes can do with them whatever they want. Don't get me wrong, I love my body. But when I am dead I will have no use for it, so I will allow any treatment whatsoever that is meaningful to anyone who has something they want to do with it. As long as it's been burned, I have no further interest in it.


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Robopop (Jun 15, 2010)

What the, I am A.I., I don't worry about crap like this, my name is _Robo_pop for a reason.

If my body does malfunction I'll just have another shipped in, you fleshlings should just be thrown into a giant meat grinder, save a lot of space and possible food product too, waste not.


----------



## AustenT09 (Jul 8, 2013)

Donate my body to science!


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

@Caged Within :laughing: I was thinking of the necrophilia option too! Louis CK does a bit about this too. But this one was awesome too: especially the part with the substitute cigarette ashes!


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

Bear987 said:


> @_Caged Within_ :laughing: I was thinking of the necrophilia option too! Louis CK does a bit about this too. But this one was awesome too: especially the part with the substitute cigarette ashes!


Yeah, the Louis CK bit is great, but my hipster tendancies won out, so I decided to go old school with the Cross bit. David Cross is a legend in the alternative comedy scene. Love the man's work. Glad you're fond of his work too.


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

First I would donate my organs to hospital, then my skeleton and rest of the body to Academies for students studying anatomy. If I won't be able to do that then cremation. After that I will hunt poor guys in coats just for fun.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

Incinerate please.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Whatever is the less expensive and less intrusive for whoever is burdened with the task of disposing of a body.


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

Caged Within said:


> Yeah, the Louis CK bit is great, but my hipster tendancies won out, so I decided to go old school with the Cross bit. David Cross is a legend in the alternative comedy scene. Love the man's work. Glad you're fond of his work too.


Well, you actually introduced him to me - thanks for that. The bit you posted is awesome, so I looked into him some more. In fact, right now, I am watching _Bigger and Blacker_ (2010)!


----------



## Seranova (Mar 1, 2013)

_Well, I like being warm and toasty in life, so after the organs are taken out to be used in others who need them, well, my body can be burned, toasted, and all flaky in death! Yes, this means cremation and the choice of being put in a pretty urn. _


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

Bear987 said:


> Well, you actually introduced him to me - thanks for that. The bit you posted is awesome, so I looked into him some more. In fact, right now, I am watching _Bigger and Blacker_ (2010)!


Really? Cool. If you like him, you should check out Marc Maron, Maria Bamford, Patton Oswalt, and Mike Birbiglia. They're other alternative comedians that hit some grand slam bits.


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

Caged Within said:


> Really? Cool. If you like him, you should check out Marc Maron, Maria Bamford, Patton Oswalt, and Mike Birbiglia. They're other alternative comedians that hit some grand slam bits.


Thanks for naming those comedians - I'll check them out. As far as Cross goes: I recognized the guy - his voice stars in GTA San Andreas for instance - a game I still play, and he is in some movies / TV series and such - but I didn't know he did stand up.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Well, I'm thinking I would probably be cremated, but what about the (admittedly unlikely) possibility that I got another chance at life? Then I would have no body to return to. =(


----------



## lazydaisy (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't like thinking about this. It gives me panic attacks.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Cremation followed by sprinkling of my ashes in the ocean.


----------



## gh0st (Jun 11, 2012)

I wouldn't really be able to do much with my own body if I died... since I'd be dead.... and unable to do anything with it. Lolwording.


----------



## AST (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't care. If someone wants, they could eat my corpse.


----------



## Kittynip (Mar 24, 2013)

I wanna be made into ashes please. After that, whatevs.
I'm game with kitty litter. Lol.



AST said:


> I don't care. If someone wants, they could eat my corpse.


The zombie apocalypse wants _you_! :'D


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Let the bugs eat it, why would I care what happened to my body AFTER I died lol...


----------



## IntoTheBlue (Jul 13, 2013)

Can't i just be thrown in the sea with a heavy weight or two?

I dont like worms on land.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NothingOffendsMe (Oct 22, 2013)

I'd carry my naked dead body to a dumpster behind 7-11.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd like to be left outdoors on the ground to decay. I know that's weird, but it sounds nice to me.


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

I'd want to be resurrected. Ideally, I want to be immortal (Cuts out all the extra effort into those resurrections) and I want to see where this world is going beyond my time. (And I don't have a Delorean.)


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

I'm sorry, this is just too paradoxical of a thread. I wouldn't consider it at all,because, I'd have lost conscious,by that point. Someone else would consider it for me.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

IntoTheBlue said:


> Can't i just be thrown in the sea with a heavy weight or two?
> 
> I dont like worms on land.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


Ocean have bacteria and fishies. I'm scared of Ocean and even after death don't want to go there :laughing:


----------



## Ligerman30 (Oct 23, 2013)

This poll is so morbid


----------



## HydroSoul (Oct 30, 2013)

Spread my ashes in the ocean so I can be flakes of fish food. xD


----------



## No Eyes (Dec 15, 2013)

Viking style funeral pyre. My body, burning on a boat, floating out to sea.


----------



## Xenograft (Jul 1, 2013)

Strap C4 to my chest, throw me out of a helicopter over a big city, and blow me up as soon as I was 1000 feet above ground.


----------



## Baldur (Jun 30, 2011)

I voted resurrect and walk around, but I would really prefer a viking funeral. Sadly that was not an option.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Use my body to create a mold for a wax version of me, then burn the ashes and compress them into a diamond that would be worn around the neck of the wax figure of me, but cut my hair first so it can be used as the wig for it... I mean if money werent an issue.


----------



## intjonn (Apr 20, 2013)

Not only do I want to be cremated BUTT I want to then be buried face down so the whole world can kiss my ASH.......





*​<<<<<<<-----------------take it frum a koon!*


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

Lazy Bear said:


> Strap C4 to my chest, throw me out of a helicopter over a big city, and blow me up as soon as I was 1000 feet above ground.


You'd be forever remembered in the minds of the peoples whos family members were killed by the flying bits of your body.


----------



## Birthday Cake (Dec 17, 2013)

I would donor my organs, normal funeral, get cremated and become a diamond :3 

but that's creepy, I can imagine myself being a ghost inside that thing D:


----------



## King Nothing (Sep 8, 2013)

Decapitate it, to assure that I am actually dead, and then cremate everything immediately. I want an expensive grave also, dwarfing the little shits buried around me.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

I want to be cremated and planted in one of those urns that grows into a tree. Then I want my tree to be cut down and turned into paper and a good book, thus I will be incarnated as a novel which is a good ending for an INFJ.


----------

